# java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Morgen Zusammen  

Ich habe ein Java Applet in eine Homepage eingefügt nur das Applet wird nicht angezeigt in der Java Console kommt der Fehler java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError was stimmt da nicht ? 

Freu mich über eure Hilfe  

LG Chris


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Alle nötigen Klassen/Packages eingebunden?
Kann dein Programm die auch finden?


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Die Korrekte Fehlermeldung heiß: 

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: BDAAD (wrong name: Abteilungsachen/BDAAD)

Die HTML Datei liegt in dem Verzeichniss in der die Klasse gezeichnet ist. Das Applet besteht nur aus einer Klasse musste Strukturiert programmieren  

Ich zeig dir mal meinen HTML CODE vll hilft er dir weiter 


```
<html>
<head>
<title>BDAAD</title>
</head>
<body>
<p>
  <APPLET CODE="BDAAD.class" WIDTH="800" HEIGHT="600">
     <param name="BDAAD" value="BDAAD">
  </APPLET>
</p>

</body>
</html>
```

wie meinst du das mit den Packages


----------



## TheBodo (9. Januar 2008)

Was hat denn die Java Datei für eine Endung?


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

BDAAD.class


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Hmm HTML ist nicht mein Ding, aber vielleicht musst du hier:  <APPLET CODE="BDAAD.class" WIDTH="800" HEIGHT="600">
statt nur BDAAD.class, den gesammten Pfad eingeben?!


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Hab gedacht das wäre egal wenn ich die HTML Datei ins Verzeichniss von der class Datei lege ...


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich den kompletten Pfad angebe bringt er mir folgende Fehlermeldund das er die Class nicht findet


----------



## TheBodo (9. Januar 2008)

Ist es eigenltich auch!
Nimm mal dieses <param...> weg!


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Hab gegoogelt nach der Fehlermeldung:



> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError : applet_name
> class class_name got a security violation: method verification error
> 
> One or more methods used by the applet is not found in the Java library files of the browser. This could mean one of the following problems:
> ...


----------



## Matze (9. Januar 2008)

Dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Außer vieleicht mit dem Tipp, mach ein minimales Testprojekt und teste dort, wie du solche Klassen lädst.

Viel Glück


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Hey MiMi

also der Browser und mein Compiler verwenden beide die aktuellste Java version. 

Das mit dem CLASSPATH verstehe ich nicht soweit ich weiß ist das ja ne Systemvariable aber diese gibts bei mir gar nicht ... wenn du mir da helfen könntest wär super  

Den Browser hab ich bis jetzt noch nich neu Installiert ...


----------



## TheBodo (9. Januar 2008)

also, bei dir findet er die BDAAD.class nich, dass kann nichts mit dem Classpath zu tun haben, da kommen nur die Libraries rein die man nutzt!


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Also hab das param weggelassen. Aber der Fehler kommt immer noch.


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Aber wo liegt denn dann der Fehler ? Ich sitz schon seit Montag an dem Problem


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

http://www.tech-faq.com/lang/de/classpath.shtml
Hier steht wie man den setzt


----------



## TheBodo (9. Januar 2008)

Funktioniert das Applet im AppletViewer?


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Unter der  java.lang.ClassNotFoundException steht noch folgendes Caused by: java.net.MalformedURLException: unknown protocol: d

was bedeutet nun dies


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Also wenn ich das Applet in Eclipse compeliere gehts einwandfrei ohne irgendwelche Fehler.


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Wie funktioniert des mitm Appletviewer ich kenne den noch gar nicht ?


----------



## TheBodo (9. Januar 2008)

http://www.dpunkt.de/java/Anhang/Tools/3.html


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Könntest du mir erklären wie das mitm Appletviewer funktioniert ? 
Ich kapier des nich  

Wär voll nett  Danke


----------



## TheBodo (9. Januar 2008)

<Start>
    <Ausführen>
         Tippe: cmd
         [Enter]
    Tippe appletviewer <pfad der htmldatei>
    [Enter]

(hoffe)


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Kommt en fehler: Syntaxfehler...


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Kann das sein das meine Konsole den appletviewer nicht kennt ? 

Ich habe das so eingeben: 


```
appletviewer <D:\Workspace\test1.html>
```

Ist doch so korrekt oder ?


----------



## TheBodo (9. Januar 2008)

ohne die <>

sonst käme "unknown command"


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Habe ich auch schon versucht kommt trotzdem der Fehler ...


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Jetzt kommt folgende Meldung: 

Der Befehl "appletviewer" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.


----------



## TheBodo (9. Januar 2008)

das is komisch, hast du nur jre oder auch jdk installiert?


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

jdk und jre sind beide installiert auf der neuesten version


----------



## TheBodo (9. Januar 2008)

Hast du das Prog selbst entwickelt?
Wenn ja hast du irgendwelche Bibliotheken genutzt?


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Ich benutze Eclipse und verwende zum Compelieren JDK 6.0 und JRE 1.6 meine FF und IE6 laufen beide mit JRE 1.6


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Ja habe das Programm selber entwickelt folgende Bibliotheken benutze ich: 

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.Timer;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import javax.swing.border.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.util.*;


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Probier doch einfach mal nen Hello World applet oder so


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

kann ich nich einfach ne jar datei einbinden anstatt ne class datei


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Doch google mal danach


----------



## tameck (9. Januar 2008)

Hab ich schon geht so nicht ... 

Ich weiß nicht weiter wenn ich des nicht ins html file bekomm war die ganze arbeit an dem Applet umsonst .. 

Hat irgendjemand noch eine Idee ?


----------



## MiMi (9. Januar 2008)

Probier dcoh mal nen einfaches Hello World (http://scv.bu.edu/Doc/Java/tutorial/getStarted/applet/index.html)! 
Und gib in google deine Fehlermeldung ein, da findet man viele Foren mit Leuten mti dem glecihen Problem.


----------



## tameck (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mein Problem immer noch und komm absolut nicht weiter mein Applet wird mir nicht angezeigt immer mit der selben Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich andere Applets anzeigen lassen will geht das auch nicht. 

Hat jemand von euch noch vielleicht eine Idee  

Gruß Tameck


----------



## sephiroth2212 (19. August 2008)

tameck hat gesagt.:


> Die Korrekte Fehlermeldung heiß:
> 
> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: BDAAD (wrong name: Abteilungsachen/BDAAD)
> 
> Die HTML Datei liegt in dem Verzeichniss in der die Klasse gezeichnet ist.



Also ich würde sagen er sucht in einem verzeichnis das Abteilungsachen heist. Vielleicht probierst du mal das verzeichnis zu erstellen und die Klasse darein zu legen


----------

